# Travel Destinations > Central America >  Korean drama

## kashifalikhan

Korean drama is a form of television entertainment popular in South Korea and other parts of East Asia. The term refers to all television series produced in South Korea, including domestic productions and imports. Korean dramas are known for their high production values, lavish sets and costumes, intricate plots, and deep character development. 
K-dramas are often set in the modern day on the Korean Peninsula, with stories revolving around love triangles and romantic relationships between men and women. These dramas typically focus on the romance between two main characters (sometimes more), with storylines often resolved by the end of each episode.

----------

